# NEW ORLEANS EMS



## MLEW6637 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey, does anybody know if New Orleans EMS is actively hiring (for EMT-B) or what the hiring process consists of? I know its a pretty popular vacation spot, so I'm sure they are always accepting applications. Just curious because I've always wanted to move there for the past two years--and if I can get my application materials into the right hands I can get there sooner.

Thanks!


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 15, 2015)

Have you checked their website or called HR? They're a far better source than we would be on this.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 16, 2015)

If you want to work for NO EMS, this is probably the first website you should check out: http://www.nola.gov/ems/employment-opportunities/how-to-apply/


----------



## MLEW6637 (Jun 23, 2015)

DrParasite said:


> If you want to work for NO EMS, this is probably the first website you should check out: http://www.nola.gov/ems/employment-opportunities/how-to-apply/


THANKS!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 24, 2015)

From the way I understood it you have to be a volunteer then be promoted/hired into a paid spot. I'm not totally sure on the accuracy of that but that's the way I interpreted their website.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 24, 2015)

I am always amazed at how in this day and age we still have to google for others....rather depressing.


----------



## MLEW6637 (Jun 25, 2015)

akflightmedic said:


> I am always amazed at how in this day and age we still have to google for others....rather depressing.


Not sure who you're referring to, however, if its me--I did google. I just didn't find the exact answer I was looking for....THATS why I asked. Not because I was too lazy to do my own research. Thanks.


----------



## MLEW6637 (Jun 25, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> From the way I understood it you have to be a volunteer then be promoted/hired into a paid spot. I'm not totally sure on the accuracy of that but that's the way I interpreted their website.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> From the way I understood it you have to be a volunteer then be promoted/hired into a paid spot. I'm not totally sure on the accuracy of that but that's the way I interpreted their website.


Ugh really? I had toyed with the idea of trying their process... but I'm not going to waste my time volunteering before I can be promoted to a paid position


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 27, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh really? I had toyed with the idea of trying their process... but I'm not going to waste my time volunteering before I can be promoted to a paid position


one 12 hour shift a month, minimum of 2 months.... looks like they want to make sure you have half a brain, can function on the truck, and like it down there, before they offer you a job.  Here is the link http://www.nola.gov/ems/vigor/

I'm guessing they have been burned in the past hiring locals, and this way they want to be able to screen you out and see how dedicated you are before they offer you a job and have to invest time and money hiring and training you.  They are a civil service department, so I don't really see it as a promotion, but they want to see what you can do before they make the job offer.


----------



## feldy (Jun 28, 2015)

Volunteering is not a prerequisite to work there. It is encouraged because essentially it is a way that both they can get a feel if you would be a good candidate for hire or not and if you would like to be an employee there. That being said, they have certainly hired plenty of people who have worked locally and who have worked out of town/out of state w/ out volunteering there.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 29, 2015)

I see that it is not a prerequisite, however I am not sure I would ever work for a place that did require me to volunteer first. It is an easy way for the employer to backdoor discriminate...while you think you are doing yourself a favor, you may be doing the exact opposite and ensuring you never get hired.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm also pretty sure civil service rules require the process be open and fair to everyone.  In other words.  Volunteering does not help or hinder you, officially.


----------



## NTXFF (Jul 29, 2015)

I called their HR today and was told yes on Paramedics but unsure on EMT positions. I submitted my resume, time for a change haha.


----------



## MLEW6637 (Jul 30, 2015)

NTXFF said:


> I called their HR today and was told yes on Paramedics but unsure on EMT positions. I submitted my resume, time for a change haha.


 I agree. I submitted my application and had an interview...but I'm an EMT. Are you a paramedic?


----------



## NTXFF (Jul 30, 2015)

MLEW6637 said:


> I agree. I submitted my application and had an interview...but I'm an EMT. Are you a paramedic?


Yes ma'am I am. How'd your interview go?


----------

